# Know of any interesting Twitter accts to follow? Here are a few...



## BuddyOfDavidClarkson (Dec 29, 2008)

Here are a few Twitter accounts I follow, do you know of any to consider?

Challies
SolaChristos
jjcutt
wtsbooks (you can get great deals this way!)
nwbingham
OliveTreeBible

The following are funny and should be taken in that vein:
FakePastorMark
FakeJohnPiper
FakeJohnCalvin
FakeRodParsley (I almost had to be taken to the hospital I was laughing so hard over a couple of his tweets)
FakeSpurgeon
FakeJoelOsteen (Really funny stuff!)


----------



## eqdj (Dec 29, 2008)

David, 
What's your twitter name? I'm eqdj
Here are a few of the people i'm following:

tomascol
bethany_house
christianaudio
FoundersMin
MichaelHyatt (of Thomas Nelson)
IVPAcademic
LifeWayDigital
ligonier
OpenDoors
persecuted
persecutionblog
Reformation21 (Alliance of Confessing Evangelicals)
ReformedForum (Christ the Center podcast)
ThomRainer (Lifeway)
zondervan


----------



## LawrenceU (Dec 29, 2008)

I just don't get the whole Twitter thing.


----------



## BuddyOfDavidClarkson (Dec 29, 2008)

I find it encouraging and informational to find out what real people are doing throughout the day. jjcutt is a good example of a "normal" Christian just making it through the day.

In addition, a number of companies are using that to inform their customers realtime of products and deals you wouldn't get otherwise; wtsbooks is a great example.



LawrenceU said:


> I just don't get the whole Twitter thing.


----------



## eqdj (Jan 1, 2009)

btw I use Tweetdeck and created searches for "Calvinism" and "Reformed Baptist" to meet tweople. On Oct 31 I create a search on "Reformation Day"

-----Added 1/1/2009 at 01:42:17 EST-----



LawrenceU said:


> I just don't get the whole Twitter thing.



You are not alone.
I wrote the blog post for you and others, Twitter Basics, hope it helps!


----------



## raekwon (Jan 11, 2009)

I find my own Twitter stream immensely interesting. It's in my sig. ;-)

Also:

pastormark (Mark Driscoll)
theresurgence
drmoore (Russell Moore from SBTS)
albertmohler


----------



## matt01 (Jan 11, 2009)

eqdj said:


> LawrenceU said:
> 
> 
> > I just don't get the whole Twitter thing.
> ...



Certainly not alone. I read your entry, and still dont understand. I just don't have the time to be typing/reading random thoughts.


----------



## PresbyDane (Jan 12, 2009)

Ok I will once again reveal my ignorance, what is Twitter ?


----------



## raekwon (Jan 22, 2009)

If anyone's interested, I created a Twitter for the PCA's web magazine, ByFaith. It updates whenever a new article is posted.

Twitter / PCAByFaith


----------



## panta dokimazete (Feb 24, 2009)

ok - I added a bunch - any others?


----------



## speric (Mar 5, 2009)

Might I humbly suggest the Twitter feed of Sensus Divinitatis Publishing:

Twitter / sdpub


----------



## GTMOPC (Mar 12, 2009)

Thanks for posting some of these twitter accounts. I just signed up a few days ago. Search gmcclain20 for my account!

Anyone else care to share or know any more worthwhile accounts to follow?


----------



## Michael (Mar 24, 2009)

Just found https://twitter.com/desiringgod


----------

